
WormUp – The first ceramic Worm Bin - shafyy
https://eng.wormup.ch/
======
ajford
What does the ceramic bin bring to the table? I have a worm bin at home that I
made using garden fabric and three shallow rubbermaid totes with air holes,
and they did great for a number of years.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Yes, much better to use something you might have lying around:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/edgecombe/63276045/in/photolis...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/edgecombe/63276045/in/photolist-6AiLi-6AiMj)

------
fred_is_fred
From anyone who has tried this, is the no odor/low mess accurate? Any issues
with fruit flies, mice, or other bugs?

~~~
ajford
Generally no. There are maintenance and upkeep tasks to mitigate/prevent them.
Though if your bin gets out of balance then yeah, you'll get fruit flies or
other pests.

If you already have a rodent issue, then this will definitely not help. But
otherwise, that isn't really a problem.

For vermiculture composting (worm bins), it's generally advised to only
through plant material and not meats or dairy to prevent the worst pests (such
as maggots or bad molds). This also tends to avoid attracting the attention of
rodents or other large pests.

If you keep a moist layer of news paper or packing paper (better) on top, that
prevents most pests from being able to get to the compost and also reduces the
chance of something like fruit flies.

When feeding the bin, simply burying the new additions is the easiest way to
prevent pests. Since it's not on the surface it tends not to smell or attract
pests. If you go to feed and there is still a large amount of bio matter still
uncomposted, your worms aren't keeping up and you should avoid feeding until
the bio matter is back down to normal levels. If you gradually increase your
waste matter over a period of time, your worm population will grow and
normalize with your feeding schedule (as long as it's somewhat consistent and
they have enough space).

It's actually a really cool thing to have around. Ours never got very large,
probably no more than a couple thousand worms in our bins. The biggest benefit
we ever saw from it was being able to teach our kids about nature and
decomposition. We'd use the sifted castings and "worm tea" on a few plants in
planters, but the squirrels kept eating them.

------
davego
so the idea is to invite bugs into your home? no thanks

